# help



## Eagle (Sep 29, 2011)

First could someone tell me why I " don't have permission to open this file" when I try to look at the mini donkey pics on here?

Second, could someone tell me if I can find a mini donkey to buy in Europe?

Thanks Renee


----------



## frostedpineminis (Oct 1, 2011)

The only time that I get that message is when I am not signed in to my account, could that be the problem?

Not sure about where to buy a mini donkey in europe, but I thought they originated in your area, funny it is so hard to find them haha. good luck in the search


----------



## Eagle (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks Frosty


----------

